# Brindle Horses!



## xx chico (Mar 12, 2009)

If I could find one that was an amazing eventer, would never hurt his/her self, and was free. I'd deffanitly get one :wink:


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

LOVE them. Always have


----------



## southerncowgirl93 (Feb 5, 2009)

they are so pretty. my 4-H club and i had a big discussion about them


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

> The brindle coat pattern is occassionally caused by a rare genetic occurence called chimerism. Dunbar's Gold, pictured at left, is an example of this odd phenomonon. In a nutshell, a chimeric horse develops when two non-identical twins fuse into one embryo in utero. Dunbar's Gold, therefore, has two sets of DNA, resulting in his brindled coat.


That is the horse that you posted a pic of. Here are some more that I found. The bay in the 4th and 5th pic was a hunter jumper with some success. He is a Brazilian warmblood. I think that brindles are beautiful. They are just so unique.


----------



## RileySmiley (Mar 8, 2009)

:O want one


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Very striking, but I have always been drawn to unusual color patterns.


----------



## Jane Honda (Feb 27, 2009)

Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## bumble (Jan 30, 2009)

i have always loved brindle horses. i love brindle anything!


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 10, 2008)

As far as I knew they're not really sure of the genetics of Brindle actually. It seems to be slightly inheritable from what I've heard. The Brazilian Warmblood that you showed is a stallion and apparently one of his was born with some brindle patterning but it appears to be fading (although we all know how foals coats can be a bit misleading at times) but heres what it looked like when he was born:









Also this website:
Brindle Horses - a rare equine coat color
Has hereditaryily (is that a word?) produced brindles. As seen with this chart-thing:
http://www.geocities.com/sbatteate/battyatty/webped/webped.htm 

So it appears to me to be a gene based as well as chimeric as like Dunbar's Gold they do seem to pop out of no where.


----------



## xx chico (Mar 12, 2009)

The donkey in the slide show for the first link looks like a zebra! :shock:


----------



## EquineLoverForever (Feb 14, 2009)

Those are really pretty! I don't know if I'd get one unless it was the perfect horse for me, but maybe thats because I don't like to stand out in the crowd much... :wink:


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

thats very interesting haha


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

They look so...unique! Haha, cute.  I've never seen one in person before...very neat!


----------



## ruger (Mar 9, 2009)

some of the coat patterns look like marble.


----------



## HorseSavvy (Mar 15, 2009)

I've never seen one before today. That's so cool!!!


----------

